# Charges/debts placed on property



## JustKev (Feb 25, 2020)

We are all aware of the situation when you're buying a house and you have to ask your lawyer to search to see if there are any debts registered against the property. If you buy the house, then the debt becomes yours.

However, does anyone know if it is possible for a debt solely originating in the UK to be placed onto a Portuguese house?

I have a scenario with a friend who has been renting a house in England and she has fallen into rent arrears in England and will likely be evicted soon and return to Portugal. When she is evicted, the usual process is to register a CCJ (County Court Judgment) against her name in an English Court. But she has asked me: is it possible for that CCJ to be placed upon her property in Portugal? Or could her landlord to whom she owes rent put a separate charge on her property in Portugal for this debt which occurs in the UK?

Does anyone know, please, or have experience of this?

Thank you


----------

